# Slimline with Parker refill



## Fatpen (Jan 17, 2010)

The Slimline kits seem to be the most flexible to make a variety of customized pens. They use a cross refill, I like the Parker pens because I can use gel refills. The pen feels better with a gel refill. Is there an equivalent to the Slimline with a Parker mechanism? 

I have not posted before, but just want to thank the membership for all the great information you are willing to share. This site with the photo gallery and library as well as the links and vendors is fantastic.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 17, 2010)

thats a good question, one I've wondered about more than a few times myself


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jan 17, 2010)

closest i've found is the slimline pro. it has the Parker gel refills, but is a slightly larger version of the slimline. PSI has them.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 17, 2010)

Using the slimline pro would limit the possibilities for modifying since the parker refill pens have a less tolerance on the length of the lower barrel. An alternate choice may be to use a gel refill for the parker...I think there is one available...or at least a better ink choice than ball point ink.
Do a good turn daily!
Don





Pioneerpens said:


> closest i've found is the slimline pro. it has the Parker gel refills, but is a slightly larger version of the slimline. PSI has them.


----------



## Fatpen (Jan 17, 2010)

The big advantages I see to the Slimline are that the center band can be eliminated if desired, the top can be greatly modified since it is not part of the mechanism, it only needs to turn. I hoped there might be a twist transmission for the Parker, other than the standard one in most kits.


----------



## KenV (Jan 17, 2010)

Really hard to fit a parker style refill into a 7 mm tube ---

8mm tubes allow better choices and larger like cigars use the 10 mm tubes -

8 mm euros with our without centerbands are the parker upgrade from the slimmy ---

Some of the better refills make the slimmy function better too ---


----------



## d1lb3rt (Jan 18, 2010)

This one is available from Woodwrite,Ltd. They call it an Executive Slimline and it takes a Parker refill on 7mm tubes. A little larger than a standard size slimline but yet smaller than a Euro. Only available in titanium gold; your choice of black or gold Euro style caps. I've made a few of them and I like them. Makes a different yet nice looking pen.

A lttle difficult to order, they seem to like phone orders. I've had them return my calls on the weekend. If you miss him, leave a message and Terry will get back to you.




http://www.woodwriteltd.com/ExecSL.htm

Al


----------



## Fatpen (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Al,
       They look great, that's what I was looking for. Will I have the flexibility to increase the CB diameter if I make my own?

George


----------



## d1lb3rt (Jan 18, 2010)

George - I haven't tried to modify them. The transmission drops down from the top. If you ditch the centerband to increase the diameter, tube length may be an issue. Sorry I can't answer your question.

Al


----------



## dow (Apr 5, 2010)

d1lb3rt said:


> This one is available from Woodwrite,Ltd. They call it an Executive Slimline and it takes a Parker refill on 7mm tubes. A little larger than a standard size slimline but yet smaller than a Euro. Only available in titanium gold; your choice of black or gold Euro style caps. I've made a few of them and I like them. Makes a different yet nice looking pen.
> 
> Al



Al, have you made any of the executive slimline pencils?  If so, what do you think of them?  I've got a possible order for some pencils, and I'd like to find a good quality pencil mechanism.

Thank,
Dow.


----------



## d1lb3rt (Apr 5, 2010)

Dow, sorry I haven't made any of the pencils.

Al


----------



## jthompson1995 (Apr 6, 2010)

You can modify a standard slimline to take a Parker refill by flipping the transmission around and pressing it into the upper barrel. You'll have to play around with the proper depth to press it in and you'll probably have to enlarge the hole in the nib to allow the larger Parker tip to protrude. The refill doesn't attach to the slimline mechanism but is extended based on the movement of the mechanism when twisted and retracts because of the spring on the Parker refill. I haven't done this myself (yet) but have seen pens that it has been done on and they work great and you'd never tell it wasn't supposed to be that way.


----------

